# PAR meter information



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, the cost of the most popular brand of PAR meter among hobbyist has risen in the last year.

The Apogee MQ-200 retails for about $350.00, up from around $200. This model comes with a submersible sensor.
http://www.apogeeinstruments.com/quantum/mqpricing.html

A hobbyist review:
http://blog.captive-aquatics.com/ca...ee-mq-200-quantum-par-meter-video-review.html

The LightScout Dual Solar/Electric Quantum Meter with external sensor retails for $299.
http://www.specmeters.com/Light_Meters/Quantum_Light_Meter.html

I wasn't able to find any feedback regarding this meter.

Li-Cor makes high-end meters, as in four figure prices, so I will skip them entirely.

However, here is an article that demonstrates that Apogee can hold it's own quality-wise with the high-dollar units:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/7/review/view

Some general info regarding PAR and why it is important to us, as plant growers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthetically_active_radiation

http://www.fondriest.com/science_library-htm/photosyntheticradiation.htm


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Excellent information! Thanks for putting this together.

IMO, the Apogee meter offers the best combination of price and performance.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ekrindul,

I apologize for "butting in"; but I thought that you might like to know that Tom Barr specifically recommended the Apogee MQ-200.

GSAS paid about $325 last October for it. It is a good meter and easy to use.


----------



## KnH (Jan 20, 2011)

one way to save a little $$,
you can just purchase the Apogee light sensor probe by its self and use a standard volt meter to get your readings


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

As an example of how a PAR meter could be of use to us--in regard to a subject for which there is little concrete, reliable information--here's a link to an interesting thread on the Barr Report where Tom uses a PAR meter to get some useful information regarding LED lighting on a planted tank:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/8813-LED-lighting/page3

The information Tom discusses isn't the point, by the way. It's the fact that he has a tool which allowed him to gather this information, at all. It isn't based on subjective observation. It's empirical data that we can all agree upon and work from.

However, it is pretty cool about the LED's.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Ekrindul,
> 
> I apologize for "butting in"; but I thought that you might like to know that Tom Barr specifically recommended the Apogee MQ-200.
> 
> GSAS paid about $325 last October for it. It is a good meter and easy to use.


Roy, please, no apology necessary! As you may have guessed, DFWAPC is considering the purchase of a PAR meter for club use.

How has GSAS used your meter? Has it been helpful to members?

Thanks for your input,
Michael


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Michael,

Some members use it regularly; especially those with planted aquariums and also the saltwater hobbyists. It is really simple to use. It can be used with our HAP program, it allows a member to take a reading of their tank and include that information with the HAP submittal. The PAR reading, in conjunction with water parameters and fert info allows other members to more easily duplicate their success.

What I found surprising is how much difference a quality reflector can make in light intensity. Also how my PC bulbs can drop in intensity almost 40% over a one year time period.

The Board decided that we would not charge members to use the PAR Meter. It can be checked out for one week at no charge; $10 per day late fee if not returned within one week. One member is responsible for the meter, our Meter Maid. She explains the usage when it is checked out and verifies it is in good condition upon return.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

http://blog.captive-aquatics.com/ca...ee-mq-200-quantum-par-meter-video-review.html

http://blog.aquanerd.com/2010/12/playtime-with-the-apogee-quantum-mq-200-par-meter.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/d...ata-build-community-database.html#post1434059

http://blog.captive-aquatics.com/ca...um-product-reviews-captive-aquatics-blog.html

Bob


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, sounds like we should get the Apogee MQ-200 which comes with a submersible sensor.

Since we already voted on it the thing left is for Josh to tell Niko or Mike thow to order it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

not all paying members had there vote... I think all members(paying) need to vote, and then if it's more yes over no' then get it. or was it a pass throw when we taked about it at the meeting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Joey, as Mike explained at the meeting, according to the by-laws we had a valid quorum for a vote.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, guess we just need to order it then...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the difference from par vs lux when measure our tanks?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

PAR is a measurement of light wavelengths that plants use for photosynthesis. Lux is a measurement of light wavelengths to which the human eye is sensitive. They are not the same, so lux is not a good measure of light that plants need.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

lux only measures the green wave (what the human eye) can see from my understanding. par is the light wave lenghth enengery used for photosynthesis.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Has this been purchased? Could bring it to the meeting Sunday and test it on my tanks...


----------

